# My Fleet



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok guys you've seen my O.N.Rail before.
But here's a couple o' pics for a reminder.

This is the leader of the pack #1800

(Hes missing the back rail so I need to fix that.)


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Now, new today, 1800's brother. #1803

(Needs a little work on the front hand rail)


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Both together............


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Also new today, some box cars. They use these on The Polar Bear Express to transport peoples snow machines up north for wicked snowmobiling.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

a fixer-upper.............


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup: I just got a MDC ON Boxcar kit from Ebay last week. Wanted another since I only had one. Are you going to stick with ON or are you going to collect other roads?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm going to stay mostly with ONR because my Great Uncle was a conductor on that line.

In North Bay Ont. is the main switching yard for the ONR, and thats where the lease a rail line from CN. North Bay to Toronto.

So I'll also have some CN.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

ON seems more difficult to find then CN or CP Rail. Not as many models out there. I have one Micro-Trains boxcar and one MDC now. Micro-Trains did a gondola some time back but I havent found one yet.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

My dad is in the process of finding all his rolling stock, which he claims contains a lot of ONR stuff.

Even 2 F-units!

And its all mine when he does.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like fun


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's a couple more pics..........


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice collection so far, nice to see them in use!


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Ontario Northland*

I like 'em too (Ontario Northland) ! - Cheers - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I really want to get 2 unpainted GP's so I can utilise their new paint scheme .


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

What's their new scheme like?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

voila!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Just hooked up some power to a test piece of track, and YES, both my engines work! Im sooooo happy now.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Brik-el,

I think your thread would benefit greatly if you were to embed your pics directly in your posts. Do you know how to do that?

Once you've loaded the image (like you've already done), click on the little pic icon in the post. That will open the image in its own window. Highlight the full URL address of the image and Ctrl-C copy it to the clipboard. Then, back in your post, use the "little mountain icon" to Ctrl-V paste that URL address between "image tags". We'll see the image directly in your post ... much easier than having to click on a bunch of little icons.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank-you.

I wanted to do that, just didn't know how.

Thanks to you now I do.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

1809 there must have not even moved from the paint booth yet its so clean haha.

I remember seeing Dillerville Yard and you could always tell when the engine had been redone that blue conrail paint when new stuck out like a sore thumb!


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooray I got the picture thing down pat now.

Thanks again tjcruiser.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh happy day!

Look what I got today.............
1306 sure loves to blow sparks. Any tips?



























And this one 1602 ......


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, well, well, here's some F-units..............










1517 is the powered unit, and 1515 is the dummy.

But guess what? They're both dummies cause 1517 is dead. No Power


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well - They Look Good - at least - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Some new Rolling Stock............

So I got 2 more of these.....









A repaint of my Dads, and it looks like someone tried to break into the front boxcar........









A new Railbox









and a leased CN Piggy-back trailer.............


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Now some rolling stock from the "green-age" of ONRail


So I have no idea what these are. Do you?









Also is this a chemical tanker?


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Can't resist posting these, so here's some more.......


These 2 are the same as that green one.









2 coal cars.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Alrighty last one, for now...................


Grain cars of the now abolished Wheat Board........









Ahhhhh yes, the Caboose.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

You seem to have the same issue as me too many locos not enough rolling lol.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Just a view of some stuff runnin together.............


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow Man - You really do have that Ontario Northland goin' on. Very Nice Stuff !!! - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I wanted to have something that not too many people have.
Since I live in Ontario, and my great Uncle used to worked for them, I thought I'd honour his memory by modeling something close to home.

Also I've been to the main yard a few times and it totally impressed me.
I cant find any pics though.

Can anyone help tell me what a few of those cars are that I posted?


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great thought - about your Uncle - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Another great day........

acquired some more stuff today.

Here we go. Looks like this one came out of Quebec. Notice how Canadian is spelled with an E.









This one says its a refrigerator unit right under the CN logo. I see no refer though......









a CN Lumber car, with sheets of plywood for all our layouts! 









and here is a Central Ontario box car.......


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

You want to see more? OK.........


So I wanted a little more power here on my layout, so they sent this old beast up from the Toronto yard to help out.............#5500









Another shot of #5500


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes I still have more.............


This came up to the yard today with #5500. Never know when you need a reliable gondola.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

and from out west......................

another wheat board grain hopper....









another grain hopper with Canada logo.









I'm really sad this picture sucks, but this hopper came from Saskatchewan. Says so right on it.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Last one for today............

got another caboose.









This just came out of the shop, was being repaired for a Heritage run. The Original Polar Bear Express F-Unit #1510









Polar Bear Express F-Unit #1510 again 









another pic for fun.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I must say your fleet is Really coming along!! So Nice Additions - Where are you getting that stuff from - Cheers - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

My dad gave me most of this stuff, some I bought.

My dad gave me the Locos thinking they didn't run anymore, but I fixed them up. Just the 2 yellow F-units don't work.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh Yes - I did read the first of this thread before - Keep the pix coming - Lookin' Good Man! - Steve


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

I know why its called Good Friday, but here's another reason........

Got some new stuff today!!!!


Obtained a switcher....










Got a second one of these....










Here they are together....


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Some more.......


My Sixth grain hopper, 2nd of this colour.......










Since July 13, 1928, The New York Times has been printed entirely on Spruce Falls paper. The mill has run continuously ever since. 
Which is located in Kapuskasing, one of the Ontario Northland routes! 










Now I got 2 more of these which will make 8.
One is just missing the truck, no biggie I have a lot of those.
The other, however, has two broken pins in it.
Now would it be alright to drill the pieces out? Or is there a better technique?


----------

